# Porth a Caths



## codedog (Aug 4, 2008)

Is there a code (hcpcs level 2 that is }for a porth a cath it self. We are using mostly cpt code 36561 but someone to told me we can use A4301 for the port a cath itself.


----------



## mbort (Aug 4, 2008)

The C1751 and C1788 are the two codes for you to look at. (I use the C1788)

"A" codes dont work for an ASC (or least I've never had any luck).


----------



## codedog (Aug 4, 2008)

check this out -asc  guidelines says  NI- 0-which is included . for c1788
  how are we going to get paid for poth a cath itself-I work at a free standing ASC -


----------



## mbort (Aug 4, 2008)

You are right, if its a Medicare patient, there is no additional reimbursement due to the N1 payment indicator.  You will only receive payment from commercial/private payors.  Same thing for mesh w/hernias.  Medicare isnt paying for any of it anymore


----------

